# It's the final countdown.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Well folks, here we are two weeks from the scheduled end of the $600 unemployment bonus. As of today, Congress is on vacation and there is nothing in place to continue FPUC funding beyond the last full week of July (the 25th).

What do you think will happen by August 1st?

And/Or

What do you think SHOULD happen by August 1st?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Will or should? Will: fed cheese will end and that will be that for a period of time. Senate leader, which means all of senate GOP totally against $600 cheese for weeks. 
Should: the $600 is reduced or they do the 'go to work bonus' setup. You get money if you go back to work. However, that was floated before the entire country was going backwards and some counties/state inching toward closing again.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Will or should?


Edited


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Hopefully it's extended in some form... But if not....

Thanks for $12,002 over the last few months... Preciate it....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It may not be immediately extended. Yet in mid August when so many businesses are closed again, they may reinstate it. But at a lesser amount.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My vote GO back to work.
No more federal checks or ue bonuses . 
We cant continue to just stay home .
Businesses are starting to crash go out of business.
OK virus death is correct me if i am wrong . 130k Heart disease so far this year is 600k its 1/4 deaths is from heart related . all this is the us data not world wide .
Are we fearing the wrong thing ? Why not stop the higher numbers ? Stop selling fast foods pizza foods that will kill you . smoking vaping .
Again my opinion . 38k die yearly in car crashes . 2.2 million require medical care. Why not make cars safer ? More public transportation systems .
Its fear from contracting a virus . ( YOU MIGHT GET SICK ) I knew i would of had a heart attack 100 % my cardio doc told me when my blood work came back very bad .
I made live changes now im 80 % chances less hopefully extends my life 40 years .
Thinking you might get sick shut the entire country down is stupid . ( You might die in your sleep ) Do not sleep . 
come on. Again to all the families that lost anybody due to anything i posted above i am sorry .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

According to Pelosi this morning on cnn , it might be extended.
Some people can’t return to work because they don’t have jobs anymore .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> According to Pelosi this morning on cnn , it might be extended.
> Some people can't return to work because they don't have jobs anymore .


These people lost there jobs total joke .. Here in my area there are jobs every where.
Go outside drive a half mile or even walk . You will see all the now hiring posters . 
People make up excuses nobody is hiring. total losers .


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Also I would like the churches to return the 1,7 billions they got and all those big companies who took millions and then fired all the employees.
EX; Jay Z company Tidal took 2-4 millions in PPE while he is worth 1 billion.
Munckin country club got 2 millions as well. And so many others .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> According to Pelosi this morning on cnn


nope. She doesn't speak for the senate leader or the senate GOP. They have said DOA at $600 per week and so far ain't moving off that.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope. She doesn't speak for the senate leader or the senate GOP. They have said DOA at $600 per week and so far ain't moving off that.


^^^ This

It's up to McTurtle now. And I suspect he's listening to his cronies over at the Chamber of Commerce who pay his re-election funding.

No Deal.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I think it will expire and there will be a return to work bonus.

Although personaly feel nobody should get a bonus for working like every capable adult should 😀👍🏻


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it will expire and there will be a return to work bonus.
> Although personaly feel nobody should get a bonus for working like every capable adult should &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


I'm all for the 'return to work' bonus. I'd go for that, as long as it wasn't 40hrs a week to get the bonus.

And just one variable change: every non-retired able body adult should work. Or something like that.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

What will happen to those Americans who have no jobs anymore? Don’t they deserved some help?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I'm all for the 'return to work' bonus. I'd go for that, as long as it wasn't 40hrs a week to get the bonus.
> 
> And just one variable change: every non-retired able body adult should work. Or something like that.


Seems some people NEED that extra incentive to go get a job. But if you think about it... they should be looking anyways.

Similar if my fridge is out of groceries and I'm starving but I dont feel like doing anything about it. Then stranger knocks on my door and gives $100 to get off my ass and feed myself.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What will happen to those Americans who have no jobs anymore? Don't they deserved some help?


I think those who are getting money but working (esp those who state that pple shouldn't b getting money for returning to work), even if it's just stimulus checks, should give the money they received to those who don't have a job. Why not?

though personally I think covid is just accelerating what was on the way anyway.

the only reason I stopped working in banking was because I saw the writing on the wall. Moved to investments and I can also see the incoming writing. You adjust as is needed and continue to sharpen ur skills so youre not left in the 2010 wages or worse left without a job.

there are jobs out there, just pple don't want to or don't have the skills (unfortunate) to get it.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> nope. She doesn't speak for the senate leader or the senate GOP. They have said DOA at $600 per week and so far ain't moving off that.


I know she does not but she explained that they will work something out and it might be extended . MIGHT


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What will happen to those Americans who have no jobs anymore? Don't they deserved some help?


Deserve some help?? Lol yea it's called getting another job. When someone losing a job they move onto the next one. Help? Like the help they got the last few months sitting on their ass collecting $750-1000. I don't think they need anymore help.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Well folks, here we are two weeks from the scheduled end of the $600 unemployment bonus. As of today, Congress is on vacation and there is nothing in place to continue FPUC funding beyond the last full week of July (the 25th).
> 
> What do you think will happen by August 1st?
> 
> ...


If all the Uber drivers go back to work ,how many pings do they get? Flow chart for the total pings available has a descending look.:smiles:
If all the waitresses and bartenders go back to work at a closed bar/ restaurant , how many hours do they get?
Lengthen the cheese 6 more weeks and examine it again. Cut 600 down to 400.
If you look at the total number of people traveling through the air , it is at 680,000 avg for July. In April it was 100,000.
Avg goes up to 900k-1 million, end the cheese. Last year daily avg was over 2 million per day.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I think it will expire and there will be a return to work bonus.
> 
> Although personaly feel nobody should get a bonus for working like every capable adult should &#128512;&#128077;&#127995;


Great... I caught hell proving my income for unemployment... Now I have to try to do it again when they make it a back to work bonus...crock of Shyt...

Hell with our luck they won't allow IC's to even qualify this time.... More Bullshyt..


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Folks are not working because they are either afraid of getting infected themselves or because their customers are afraid of being infected and business is dead


Speaking only for myself bonus or no bonus; PUA or no PUA I’m not going back to work until I feel safe to do so... 

I think forcing folks back to work by cutting off PUA will be responsible for a lot more sickness and death and a bonus will only make it worse


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Great... I caught hell proving my income for unemployment... Now I have to try to do it again when they make it a back to work bonus...crock of Shyt...
> 
> Hell with our luck they won't allow IC's to even qualify this time.... More Bullshyt..


I hear you; it's so frustrating. My PUA was finally approved days ago. I didn't receive any of it yet.

I agree with some here that people need help. There aren't enough jobs for everyone. Many places in my area permanently closed.

I was searching for a job through this pandemic. But I also wanted to find a good fit. I found a job, back in a professional field I worked in, before gig work. And I'm relocating for that job. Not everyone has the ability to relocate, though. Although I'll receive my first check around the time the $600/wk ends, I support an extension of it.

To those who've worked through these last few months, you're fortunate. It's been very difficult for many without jobs.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Great... I caught hell proving my income for unemployment... Now I have to try to do it again when they make it a back to work bonus...crock of Shyt...
> 
> Hell with our luck they won't allow IC's to even qualify this time.... More Bullshyt..


In Florida I tried to prove income but their website was so overloaded I couldn't get it done. So my claim was submitted without proof of income. And I was approved

As it turned we ICs had to show we didn't have income that qualified us for unemployment (w2 income). If we did the state would have to pay it. As it is the feds do


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know she does not but she explained that they will work something out


I"ll just leave this here. House passes bills and they go to the senate to die. Why? Dear President senate leader has his nose way way way up dear leader Prez arse and is totally afraid of the Prez President.

Who do we blame? The folks who voted in dear senate leader President over and over and over again.



Mkang14 said:


> eems some people NEED that extra incentive to go get a job


Think we need to be specifc here. Those who can 'get by' on $2400+ a month are at the very low end of what is needed to 'get by'. Think the majority need a good job with much much much higher pay to 'get by' ie pay the mortgage, put food on the table for a FAMILY'. A single person, no problem on $2400+; anybody else with a family and housing, they kinda have to look for a job or else.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I've been calling him Money Mitch this whole time. Damn, I like this better lmfao


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol these are hilarious &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sometimes they just make it way too easy...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Folks are not working because they are either afraid of getting infected themselves or because their customers are afraid of being infected and business is dead
> 
> Speaking only for myself bonus or no bonus; PUA or no PUA I'm not going back to work until I feel safe to do so...
> 
> I think forcing folks back to work by cutting off PUA will be responsible for a lot more sickness and death and a bonus will only make it worse


I'm sorry but Business is nowhere near dead... I cleared $275 today on a Sunday....


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> I'm sorry but Business is nowhere near dead... I cleared $275 today on a Sunday....


Sunday was always my best day too

I wonder how you would do if all of us that are collecting unemployment today, went back to work tomorrow


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What will happen to those Americans who have no jobs anymore? Don't they deserved some help?


They will still get whatever their state unemployment pays.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> My vote GO back to work.
> No more federal checks or ue bonuses .
> We cant continue to just stay home .
> Businesses are starting to crash go out of business.
> ...


You make no sense at all, the problem is when the hospitals fill people start dying in the streets, in cars and everywhere because they can't get treatment and the whole thing goes up in flames no more country, use your brain.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

According to the WHO a second wave is coming and it will be worse because countries around the world are not doing enough


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You make no sense at all, the problem is when the hospitals fill people start dying in the streets, in cars and everywhere because they can't get treatment and the whole thing goes up in flames no more country, use your brain.


Sorry to tell you there will not be a second check. OR ue 1200 . it will just drop off .
Wear your face coverings go back to work. Problem was people just stopped wearing there masks and stopped social distance when the weather got warm. I already had c19 and it starts with a sore throat. Today 4 months later i have a sore throat today . 
So we all know you can catch covid twice . We just learned this .


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ColdRider said:


>


2nd pic had me dyin



The queen &#128120; said:


> According to the WHO a second wave is coming and it will be worse because countries around the world are not doing enough


WHO already proved they are incompetent and sold the whole world out to protect Communist China's interests.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> 2nd pic had me dyin
> 
> 
> WHO already proved they are incompetent and sold the whole world out to protect Communist China's interests.


Both parties are incompetent. Both are a disgrace


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

McTurtle flushes Democrat stimulus plan down the toilet. Will introduce his own bill next week

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...avirus-bill-next-week-mcconnell-idUSKCN24E33C


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> My vote GO back to work.
> No more federal checks or ue bonuses .
> We cant continue to just stay home .
> Businesses are starting to crash go out of business.
> ...


So you're going to be donating any future stimulus check(s) you'll get in the future & aren't accepting a dime of any federal monies available to you, right?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 486606
> 
> 
> McTurtle flushes Democrat stimulus plan down the toilet. Will introduce his own bill next week
> ...


McTurtle pisses me off in how he wants to work on liability protections for businesses. schools, etc opening up .


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 486606
> 
> 
> McTurtle flushes Democrat stimulus plan down the toilet. Will introduce his own bill next week
> ...


Doubt McConnell will take the fall for it, if his bill fails(& it will).


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Reminder: Poll is open until July 25th. You can go back and change your vote if you wish.



Invisible said:


> McTurtle pisses me off in how he wants to work on liability protections for businesses. schools, etc opening up .


Not defending McTurtle, but it's not an unreasonable request.

My sister owns (owned?) a small restaurant. She's shut-down temporarily in large part due to the fact that if she has to choose between business bankruptcy versus personal liability for someone getting sick, she'd rather close up shop and get a fresh start later.

It's usually more expensive to defend a claim rather than settle out of court so all a lawyer has to do is file and collect a settlement, whether the owner was actually responsible or not.

And if you knew how much money public schools spend on lawyers (instead of students) as both plaintiffs and defendants, you would be disgusted.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Reminder: Poll is open until July 25th. You can go back and change your vote if you wish.
> 
> 
> Not defending McTurtle, but it's not an unreasonable request.
> ...


It's awful businesses and restaurants, like your sister's, closed. Her restaurant and others are the type I'd go to because they take health issues seriously. A few restaurants here also chose not to reopen for now and/or only do take out. Those places have my respect.

When I commented, I was thinking of the businesses that aren't adhering to safety precautions. It doesn't seem right they'd get lability protection.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> So you're going to be donating any future stimulus check(s) you'll get in the future & aren't accepting a dime of any federal monies available to you, right?


I did make a post . I did not qualify for any checks or the unemployment . 
Yes i would donate any future checks to my local dog rescue . 
If you made over 75 k then then start cutting the 1200 check down . over 150 for get about getting that check.
I am a wholesaler on ebay and i trade fx and i drive food why not ? gets me out of the house away from the wife. I get to talk to interesting people .


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> ^^^ This
> 
> It's up to McTurtle now. And I suspect he's listening to his cronies over at the Chamber of Commerce who pay his re-election funding.
> 
> No Deal.


Good ole Mitch, like he has control of all the money in the United States. He's filthy rich and could care less about anything but himself!! AZ is in a world of hurt, We didn't cause this pandemic. Trump denies there's a problem.
Our governor in AZ, Ducey is Republican is a joke!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What will happen to those Americans who have no jobs anymore? Don't they deserved some help?


 the people who don't have jobs to return to are still entitled to regular state unemployment. If they had a job, chances are they're W-2. Just like we can still get Pua. We just don't get the $600 boost which has never been an actual thing prior to this pandemic. Now we don't get much on Pua but State UI is different.



mbd said:


> If all the waitresses and bartenders go back to work at a closed bar/ restaurant , how many hours do they get?


 well if their employer took the PPP, they still have to pay their employees. That was the whole point. To keep Employees on the payroll. If not they still get their state unemployment


oldfart said:


> In Florida I tried to prove income but their website was so overloaded I couldn't get it done. So my claim was submitted without proof of income. And I was approved
> 
> As it turned we ICs had to show we didn't have income that qualified us for unemployment (w2 income). If we did the state would have to pay it. As it is the feds do


The federal guidelines instructed the states that if income was not able to be proved or determined, they must pay the set minimum and each state was required to have a minimum payout


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

His voice kinda reminds of me of Tipsy Turtle from old Saturday Night Live. Sure plays a good political 'Mean Cop' (turtle)...











IRME4EVER said:


> Good ole Mitch, like he has control of all the money in the United States. He's filthy rich and could care less about anything but himself!!


FWIW, he also thinks the Nancy Skeletor Pelosi meme is hilarious!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I'd expect benefits to stay as they are until at least December. Trump doesn't want to lose votes in November and the Democrats don't want to cost Biden votes in November by opposing keeping benefits as they currently are. But we will see.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Well folks, here we are two weeks from the scheduled end of the $600 unemployment bonus. As of today, Congress is on vacation and there is nothing in place to continue FPUC funding beyond the last full week of July (the 25th).
> 
> What do you think will happen by August 1st?
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Happy Friday everyone. This is your one week countdown alert.

Seven days to July 25th.










And now it's time for the word of the day...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Happy Friday everyone. This is your one week countdown alert.
> 
> Seven days to July 25th.
> 
> ...


The hours are wrong in your countdown Johnny... unless you are counting time from Europe. &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The hours are wrong in your countdown Johnny... unless you are counting time from Europe. &#128514;


Oopsie. I think I left it on GMT time.

Okay, everyone gets an extra eight hours to sleep in.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> As of today, Congress is on vacation


Mine is the only part of the country that notices when Congress is "on vacation" or supposedly "off vacation"./



oldfart said:


> Folks are not working because they are either afraid of getting infected themselves or because their customers are afraid of being infected and business is dead


I have read here and on other forums as well as heard from many drivers tha t they _ain't comin' back_. We will see how much of this
is talk-talk and how much is real come August.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Sometimes they just make it way too easy...


*Fein*ken*stein*.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's usually more expensive to defend a claim rather than settle out of court so all a lawyer has to do is file and collect a settlement, whether the owner was actually responsible or not.


......precisely.....often, a lawyer will take a case that he knows will not succeed, just to see how much the accused will pay to make him go away. Even when an accused successfully defends a lawsuit, he still is out the lawyer's fee................and the lawyers wonder why the first thing that we are going to do once the Revolution/Civil War succeeds is shoot all of the lawyers.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> And if you knew how much money public schools spend on lawyers (instead of students) as both plaintiffs and defendants, you would be disgusted.


This is true, as well, especially as defendants. To be sure, the schools bring some of this on themselves, with their hair-brained and misguided policies.

I was suspended in junior high school for standing up for something in which I believed. This other kid and I did what we did fully prepared for the consequences. When our mothers got called to the school, we told them what we had done. The Vice-Principal informed our mothers that we were going to be suspended and that we had to pay for the damages.. We already had the money for it and duly handed it to our mothers. As our mothers were about to hand the money to the vice-Principal, he informed them that we would have to do the classwork and homework that our teachers assigned while we were suspended, but that we would receive an F for it. Both mothers simultaneously pulled back the money. My mother informed the Vice Principal that I would do the work, and more. She and my father would see to that, but that she was not going to allow me to pay the first penny until I at least got credit for it and she was sure that it would be graded fairly. The other kid's mother agreed and added that she was submitting this matter to her husband's lawyer. We did the work. We returned from our suspension. We handed in the work. We got credit for it. At that point, our parents gave us the money (that we had given to them) for the damages, told us to give it to the Vice-Principal and GET A RECEIPT. The other kid's mother even called the Vice-Principal to make sure that all of this happened. That was not the only time that this school district was threatened or sued over this policy.

Despite the above, some times it is the parents who are hare-brained and these greedy "Plaintiff's Lawyers" or "Trial Lawyers" (the last thing that these so-called "Trial Lawyers" want is a real trial.). These days, they call school even in Massachusetts, Vermont and Maine over snow. This is because due to parents' demands, far more students ride the School Bus than used to ride it. What happens is that the school bus is stopped at a red light. Some Rocket Scientist (usually from out-of-state) goes flying down the road, sees the red light, slams on his brakes and wonders why he can not stop or keep control of his vehicle. The vehicle slams into the side of the School bus. It could have been even one of these things:










which will lose an argument even with the Short Yellow Bus. Still the parents sue the school district AND WIN(!). The school bus driver did _nothing_ improper or negligent. She is sitting there, stopped at the red, waiting for it to turn green as the law demands. The Rocket Scientist is totally in the wrong, but, his policy has limits per-collision. ...........so _whadda' they do?_ SUE THE SCHOOL DISTRICT! THEY HAVE MONEY!

As a result, to avoid lawsuits, they simply call school. The parents complain, because now they must make child care arrangements. If they were not so quick to sue the school district over something that is not its fault, they might not have that problem.

This is why schools do not have computers. The money for the computers goes to pay for lawyers.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Mine is the only part of the country that notices when Congress is "on vacation" or supposedly "off vacation"./
> 
> I have read here and on other forums as well as heard from many drivers tha t they _ain't comin' back_. We will see how much of this
> is talk-talk and how much is real come August.
> ...


Do your fingers hurt? Cuz my eyes do from that Manifesto...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> my eyes do from that Manifesto...


Stop buying glasses at Hour Eyes.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Reminder: You can change your vote any time before July 25th.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Other, better to stock up on TP while it is available, and food, cause if you thought $h!t already hit the fan. That was only a few drops of pee.

Ya , everyone go back to work. Cause once everyone tests Positive it's not going to matter anymore. Right ?


----------



## Filipino858 (Jan 25, 2020)

I believe that it will no longer be 600 a week but an amount that is reduced. 300-400 a week instead , but the the 600 a week is ending for sure.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Other, better to stock up on TP while it is available, and food, cause if you thought $h!t already hit the fan. That was only a few drops of pee.
> 
> Ya , everyone go back to work. Cause once everyone tests Positive it's not going to matter anymore. Right ?


Actually if we can somehow manage 70% of the population within a month we could knock it out. I Saw we deliberately infect the young and healthy.

Thank god this disease isn't spreading to us equine americans...


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

95% sure Senate Republicans WILL NOT take Summer Vacation without _some _extension of the current +$600/month. 
Unfortunately will probably take until July 30th to agree (Sen. Vacation starts July 31) and that means August will have NO EXTRA $$ due to implementing whatever cheese amount is. Best case any extended Fed Bonus happens by mid-August. More likely +$ resume Wk Aug. 31..


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> My vote GO back to work.
> No more federal checks or ue bonuses .
> We cant continue to just stay home .
> Businesses are starting to crash go out of business.
> ...


I don't think anyone or any government group is forcing you to stay at home and not work.
You have a unique occupation that allows you to choose your own hours and work as long as you want.
Work, expose yourself, and prosper. The less drivers around, the more you have to prosper.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And then there is this >
* 18 U.S. Code § 242. Deprivation of rights under color of law *
Whoever, under color of any law, statute, ordinance, regulation, or custom, willfully subjects any person in any State, Territory, Commonwealth, Possession, or District to the deprivation of any rights, privileges, or immunities secured or protected by the Constitution or laws of the United States, or to different punishments, pains, or penalties, on account of such person being an alien, or by reason of his color, or race, than are prescribed for the punishment of citizens, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both; and if bodily injury results from the acts committed in violation of this section or if such acts include the use, attempted use, or threatened use of a dangerous weapon, explosives, or fire, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and if death results from the acts committed in violation of this section or if such acts include kidnapping or an attempt to kidnap, aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to commit aggravated sexual abuse, or an attempt to kill, shall be fined under this title, or imprisoned for any term of years or for life, or both, or may be sentenced to death.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 488633


I like my deactivation counter better


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I Saw we deliberately infect the young


....too bad they are finding immunity doesn't last.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I like my deactivation counter better
> View attachment 488635


Seems kind of odd that it never goes below 39 minutes. Hmmmm...


- - -

We'll see if 2 1/2 months has softened his mood.

https://www.businessinsider.com/lin...mployment-benefit-over-our-dead-bodies-2020-4


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....too bad they are finding immunity doesn't last.


A vaccine, if it proves to be safe, would solve that problem. You would just need to get a COVID vaccine once or twice a year, and you'd have antibodies in your system. From the last study I read, they think the antibodies might last roughly about 6 months. Get a vaccine every 6 months and you can keep the antibodies up.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Key words "Proves to be Safe " You should buy stock in big Pharma. 

Say one of your kids is premanently damaged because of the Vaccine. Who are you going to file suit against ? Cause Big Phamra has a Grant of Immunity since 1986.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....too bad they are finding immunity doesn't last.


I think the root of the problem with immunity is that there is multiple mutations of CV19. Immunity to one does not guarantee immunity to other mutations.

This is why a vaccine will probably ultimately be futile, and will only work against one mutation.

Think of the common cold... there are four strains of CV but many mutations within each strain... that's why a vaccine has never been successfully produced against the common cold...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Senate is back in session today.

McTurtle will start pitching his Stimulus Bill to Republicans.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

update your resume and linkedin guys! (I love this meme lol)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I think the root of the problem with immunity is that there is multiple mutations of CV19. Immunity to one does not guarantee immunity to other mutations.
> 
> This is why a vaccine will probably ultimately be futile, and will only work against one mutation.
> 
> Think of the common cold... there are four strains of CV but many mutations within each strain... that's why a vaccine has never been successfully produced against the common cold...


Covid is going to be around just like influenza. It will eventually become a seasonal thing mutating from year to year


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

BOOOOM!

McTurtle drops the hammer.

State/local bailouts... NO

PUA extension...NO

Payroll tax cut...YES

Stimulus Checks...???

https://www.axios.com/mcconnell-sen...=social&utm_campaign=organic&utm_content=1100


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Senate is back in session today.
> 
> McTurtle will start pitching his Stimulus Bill to Republicans.
> 
> View attachment 488870


I know right! I've been watching my countdown timer too. Taking forever. As if time is standing still


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

At least this image is fitting. Trying to rely on government when they're infamous for dragging their feet like a tortoise marching to its death, eff that.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> At least this image is fitting. Trying to rely on government when they're infamous for dragging their feet like a tortoise marching to its death, eff that.
> 
> View attachment 488910


It sucks.

I know a whole lot of Republicans who won't be getting reelected if they screw this one up. The red states are all being hit hard medically and economically by covid now...


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I just watched a live briefing in the oval office regarding the new stimulus.The main priorities mentioned were: PUA will be extended but at a lower amount. A return to work tax credit will be given to individuals that are continuing to work or go back to work. Schools will be protected form lawsuits. No mention of direct payments and it sounds like that is not a priority. 
There will be a lot more homeless people in the Bay Area going forward.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Folks are not working because they are either afraid of getting infected themselves or because their customers are afraid of being infected and business is dead
> 
> Speaking only for myself bonus or no bonus; PUA or no PUA I'm not going back to work until I feel safe to do so...
> 
> I think forcing folks back to work by cutting off PUA will be responsible for a lot more sickness and death and a bonus will only make it worse


I think it will also make more people seriously consider the weaknesses in our brand of Capitalism when they are forced to either go back to work and risk death or slowly starve. At the same time people in all the upper class positions are mostly playing it safe and staying home.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> At the same time people in all the upper class positions are mostly playing it safe and staying home.


ouch. Or one spouse could stay home if the other was an 'essential' worker and there was really no loss in income if other spouse stays home and became a few pounds heavier because the kitchen is so accessible. Who knew doing RS you could lose weight. Huh. :biggrin:


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

KDH said:


> I just watched a live briefing in the oval office regarding the new stimulus.The main priorities mentioned were: PUA will be extended but at a lower amount. A return to work tax credit will be given to individuals that are continuing to work or go back to work. Schools will be protected form lawsuits. No mention of direct payments and it sounds like that is not a priority.
> There will be a lot more homeless people in the Bay Area going forward.


A bad option. The 100% cap on PUA made more sense. The only people who were getting more on PUA were people who got terrible pay in the first place. I cannot endure a $100-$300 drop per week in money. Especially since WA ESD has not bothered to adjust my amount to actual income in 14 weeks of claims (It is nearly impossible to contact them via any means). I uploaded all my tax docs, but am still getting the minimum of $235 state benefit. Almost all of my unemployment is coming from the federal $600.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Surprised there's been no mention of stimulus checks considering White House, Democrats, and Most Republicans were on board with it. I guess that's where the payroll tax cut money is coming from.

Reminder: Poll is still open and you are free to change your vote until July 25th.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

It's costing me a over $2000 a month being laid off, if the $600 a week ends it will be closer to $4500 a month. The free money has been nice but I would much rather go to work everyday.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Eco-Charles said:


> It's costing me a over $2000 a month being laid off, if the $600 a week ends it will be closer to $4500 a month. The free money has been nice but I would much rather go to work everyday.


Some people can't go back to work . Ivanka find a new job is not available . Most companies are not hiring.
I can't go back to work on my field . They are not hiring .

do I need The money . Yes and no. I paid more taxes in my 22 years than whatever the government is giving me back . I answered Truthfully I don't mind going back to work. But in my field they are not hiring.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

touberornottouber said:


> I think it will also make more people seriously consider the weaknesses in our brand of Capitalism when they are forced to either go back to work and risk death or slowly starve. At the same time people in all the upper class positions are mostly playing it safe and staying home.


Unfortunately elected officials don't care about us.It's easy for someone that doesn't have to work to insist we go back to work. Think about it, what do they do? They go on vacation, play golf and have an occasional meeting. Then it's back to vacation for another 3 weeks. You need to get back to work, NOW! Heck I'm trying to find a training program to become a politician. What a gig!


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> Folks are not working because they are either afraid of getting infected themselves or because their customers are afraid of being infected and business is dead
> 
> Speaking only for myself bonus or no bonus; PUA or no PUA I'm not going back to work until I feel safe to do so...
> 
> I think forcing folks back to work by cutting off PUA will be responsible for a lot more sickness and death and a bonus will only make it worse


And expect to see more robberies if Congress
Leaves people out in the cold. That extra $600 is keeping people from robbing you. I have rarely seen anybody give these corporations for looting the American public but everybody has all this smoke for working class people. You cannot fix the economy until you fix the health crisis and American is hell because we're resisting truly fixing the health crisis.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ldriva said:


> And expect to see more robberies if Congress
> Leaves people out in the cold. That extra $600 is keeping people from robbing you. I have rarely seen anybody give these corporations for looting the American public but everybody has all this smoke for working class people. You cannot fix the economy until you fix the health crisis and American is hell because we're resisting truly fixing the health crisis.


The extra $600 is keeping a lot of things from happening. It's the only reason the economy didn't totally implode to a level of near societal collapse is because of stuff like that. If congress does not act similarly, when things have not improved much economically, and have actually gotten worse in the pandemic, look for a crash.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> BOOOOM!
> 
> McTurtle drops the hammer.
> 
> ...


Time for some losers to get back to work.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Time for some losers to get back to work.


I ain't no losers . I deserve the money . What they pay me is just 1/4 what I paid in the last 23 years . They should pay the people and not the big companies .


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

K-pax said:


> It sucks.
> 
> I know a whole lot of Republicans who won't be getting reelected if they screw this one up. The red states are all being hit hard medically and economically by covid now...


Get a job.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I ain't no losers . I deserve the money . What they pay me is just 1/4 what I paid in the last 23 years . They should pay the people and not the big companies .


The losers know who they are. Why yelp if the rock doesn't hit you?


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Time for some losers to get back to work.


You do realize the economy has been pretty much shut down, right? In WA, we were one of the first to shut down in the country. Before the shut down orders in March, they had already closed the schools (forcing working parents to figure out childcare options or stay home), a huge percentage of the workforce in Seattle started working from home (we're talking mid February for that). The entire tourist season is not going to happen, cruise ships have all been canceled, and many big companies are allowing employees to continue working from home until Jan 2021. There are still not going to likely be any concerts at all this year, and bars are barely open. Because of an uptick, they paused all further reopening and are even discussing the possibility of moving backwards into new stay at home orders and re-shutting down the economy. There are already numerous long time small businesses closing permanently one after another because they can't endure such a long shutdown of the economy. You're a jerk.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> I don't think anyone or any government group is forcing you to stay at home and not work.
> You have a unique occupation that allows you to choose your own hours and work as long as you want.
> Work, expose yourself, and prosper. The less drivers around, the more you have to prosper.
> 
> View attachment 488610


Funny heart disease is not posted there.Trust me its 10 times higher.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Get a job.
> 
> 
> The losers know who they are. Why yelp if the rock doesn't hit you?


I've had one, dipshit. For several years, I have made more than I would have gotten as an employee in the field that I went to college for. Just because you make starvation wages anting around, doesn't mean everyone else does.



kingcorey321 said:


> Funny heart disease is not posted there.Trust me its 10 times higher.


I've got three people in my household with heart conditions. I'm the only one who isn't particularly high risk, though I do have high blood pressure, so my risk is higher than some.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I ain't no losers . I deserve the money . What they pay me is just 1/4 what I paid in the last 23 years . They should pay the people and not the big companies .


Plus... it was the GOVERNMENT that forced the economy to shut down... so it's the government's DUTY to make sure THEIR order does not destroy everyone's lives. Yeah, you can be essential all you want, but look at all the essential businesses that are still closing due to drastic reductions in business. People like these 'get a job' jerks are too dense to understand that an economy is complex and intertwined. When some parts of the economy fail, it has a ripple effect to the entire economy. People spend less in a number of industries and so industries that aren't even directly connected will start to suffer. This was not a normal business cycle. This was an artificial shut down of the economy that governments ORDERED. If they screw up the aid for their own actions... who do you blame? THE GOVERNMENT. I'm not usually someone who has the attitude that the government OWES US anything... but in this case, they OWE US. They had better see everyone through the economic depression that THEY DECREED.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

K-pax said:


> I've had one, dipshit. For several years, I have made more than I would have gotten as an employee in the field that I went to college for. Just because you make starvation wages anting around, doesn't mean everyone else does.
> 
> 
> I've got three people in my household with heart conditions. I'm the only one who isn't particularly high risk, though I do have high blood pressure, so my risk is higher than some.


I am sorry for you and your family . I suggest talking to your doctor about a beta blocker .
I am not a doctor but i do want to suggest you talk about a drug called .Common brands: Toprol XL, Lopressor
It helps prevent heart attacks and it will get your bp under control. its a very safe drug if you monitor your bp.
I have been on it for 22 years .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> I am sorry for you and your family . I suggest talking to your doctor about a beta blocker .
> I am not a doctor but i do want to suggest you talk about a drug called .Common brands: Toprol XL, Lopressor
> It helps prevent heart attacks and it will get your bp under control. its a very safe drug if you monitor your bp.
> I have been on it for 22 years .


Talk to my doctor... Because of the reduction of income on unemployment I am behind in my medical premium payments, and as of July 1st, my insurance company went back to their usual policy of cutting off your coverage if you are one day behind the due date. I have about a week and a half left of BP pills, and it was my last refill... Then I guess... who knows. Especially if congress cuts everyone off the federal $600, I can't exactly pay cash to go to the doctor to get more meds. Yep.. that's right... my insurance company is cutting off coverage during a pandemic and economic crisis, and people who are high risk for the pandemic to boot.That Obamacare sure worked out, didn't it?



ColdRider said:


> View attachment 489108
> 
> 
> View attachment 489109


No... it's not... it's for tyrants also. :wink:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

everybody who voted on the first day should get many extra points for the right answer. Just saying.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I like to petition to vote after July 25th. It's my right as an American to do what I want, wherever I want.

I demand to pick the right answer. It's the American way 🇺🇲


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> Unfortunately elected officials don't care about us.It's easy for someone that doesn't have to work to insist we go back to work. Think about it, what do they do? They go on vacation, play golf and have an occasional meeting. Then it's back to vacation for another 3 weeks. You need to get back to work, NOW! Heck I'm trying to find a training program to become a politician. What a gig!


And be paid $174K (congress starting salary) plus perks and allowances-- plus grease from the lobbyists.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And be paid $174K (congress starting salary) plus perks and allowances-- plus grease from the lobbyists.


And free socialized medical care. Don't forget that.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I like to petition to vote after July 25th. It's my right as an American to do what I want, wherever I want.
> 
> I demand to pick the right answer. It's the American way &#127482;&#127474;


Only if you vote with a face mask on.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

K-pax said:


> No... it's not... it's for tyrants also. :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Only if you vote with a face mask on.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

K-pax said:


> I've had one, dipshit. For several years, I have made more than I would have gotten as an employee in the field that I went to college for. Just because you make starvation wages anting around, doesn't mean everyone else does.
> 
> 
> I've got three people in my household with heart conditions. I'm the only one who isn't particularly high risk, though I do have high blood pressure, so my risk is higher than some.
> ...


Talk to your state reps. They are the ones that called for those orders. Of course if you hold them accountable you might have to actually hold Democrats responsible instead of whining about the feds not bailing you out.



ColdRider said:


> View attachment 489121


Adapt or die. No one is gonna rescue some of these people.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Talk to your state reps. They are the ones that called for those orders. Of course if you hold them accountable you might have to actually hold Democrats responsible instead of whining about the feds not bailing you out.
> 
> 
> Adapt or die. No one is gonna rescue some of these people.


The red states are right there too, man. They were just delayed. When all things are considered, the red states are going to be even more screwed, because they are just hitting peaks now while congress is dicking around. I will re-iterate. If the government shuts the economy down, it is their responsibility to mitigate the economic repucussions of that. I don't give a crap what their reasoning is for otherwise. The economy is still partially shut down, and the pandemic is still raging stronger than ever in the country. It is not just happening in blue states. It is happening everywhere. You are punching down and blaming the victims of government decree. You don't think it's highly irresponsible for the government to ruin the economy, then fail to do anything to mitigate it?

The thing is... this will undoubtably end a lot of political careers. Who the hell is going to vote for someone who had them thrown out of work, then threw them off an economic cliff? I usually can't stand politicians pandering for votes, but this is a time where pandering for votes is something that will help the country. Come on politicians... we're counting on you to be sleazy a holes and vote to keep your pathetic careers going till you croak at 90 while STILL in office.

I am not a Democrat or a Republican. I can't stand either of the stupid parties. Still... you wreck my income? FIX IT, A HOLES!



ColdRider said:


> View attachment 489121


Oh I see.. so you mean the government are our masters, then... OK...

Nope. We are the BOSSES of the government. They are supposed to do what we want them to do. Let me guess, you're probably semi-retired and do uber to suppliment income. . .


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

K-pax said:


> Oh I see.. so you mean the government are our masters, then... OK...


You probably should get your eyes checked.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> You probably should get your eyes checked.


You miss what the meme actually said... No. Government does not create new reality. They do not tell us how it's going to be. We tell them how it's going to be. We tell them what reality THEY need to adapt to. It is our government, and they work for US. I am saying that it is absolutely unacceptable for government to destroy the economy by decree and then drop the ball in the middle of it when people are damaged by their actions. They owe everyone that was hurt by the shut downs until this whole thing is over. If they can bail out banks and mega corporations, they can bail out average American citizens harmed by their policies. What you folks are saying is that they should just destroy the economy, then let everyone hurt by their actions drown... and that they are creating the new reality that everyone has to adapt to. Nope. Doesn't work like that, Bubba. Those who drop the ball on their constituents will be voted out of office. The people hurt from this are not just in blue states. There are millions of voters in red states that are potentially just about to be thrown off a financial cliff in the middle of a pandemic and major economic crisis. Good luck with that.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

K-pax said:


> You miss what the meme actually said... No. Government does not create new reality. They do not tell us how it's going to be. We tell them how it's going to be. We tell them what reality THEY need to adapt to. It is our government, and they work for US. I am saying that it is absolutely unacceptable for government to destroy the economy by decree and then drop the ball in the middle of it when people are damaged by their actions. They owe everyone that was hurt by the shut downs until this whole thing is over. If they can bail out banks and mega corporations, they can bail out average American citizens harmed by their policies. What you folks are saying is that they should just destroy the economy, then let everyone hurt by their actions drown... and that they are creating the new reality that everyone has to adapt to. Nope. Doesn't work like that, Bubba. Those who drop the ball on their constituents will be voted out of office. The people hurt from this are not just in blue states. There are millions of voters in red states that are potentially just about to be thrown off a financial cliff in the middle of a pandemic and major economic crisis. Good luck with that.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 489188


*yawn*


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The real:








After PS, too lazy to lay the blur on heavy and such but, beautycam these days eh?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'll just leave this here. I think once you realize who and what you truly are it's the first step to changing


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I'll just leave this here. I think once you realize who and what you truly are it's the first step to changing &#129303;
> View attachment 489332
> View attachment 489333


Stop harassing me with polls, screen shots, jpg's and gif's... I'm going to call my attorney now... :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

K-pax said:


> Talk to my doctor... Because of the reduction of income on unemployment I am behind in my medical premium payments, and as of July 1st, my insurance company went back to their usual policy of cutting off your coverage if you are one day behind the due date. I have about a week and a half left of BP pills, and it was my last refill... Then I guess... who knows. Especially if congress cuts everyone off the federal $600, I can't exactly pay cash to go to the doctor to get more meds. Yep.. that's right... my insurance company is cutting off coverage during a pandemic and economic crisis, and people who are high risk for the pandemic to boot.That Obamacare sure worked out, didn't it?
> 
> 
> No... it's not... it's for tyrants also. :wink:


It it not time to work under somebody else name ? Ok will say you did door dash and grub hub for a entire year using a friends name .
Yes not for getting taxes due . You show ZERO or less then 12000 in income . You now qualify for medicare . Totally free vision dental medical . Do whatever you can to get those pills . Shop around who is the cheapest to see doctor . Tell them you are totally flat broke you need them to wright that script for at least 3 months ! If they say no refuse service and move to another doctor.
They will do it for 3 months . My doctor does it for 12 months . Depending on what bp pill you on they are usually cheap 3 or 4 bucks with no insurance . Go to walmart for your pills its the lowest price . Avoide cvs and so on drug stores tthey will charge 10 ties as much as walmart .


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I like to petition to vote after July 25th. It's my right as an American to do what I want, wherever I want.
> 
> I demand to pick the right answer. It's the American way &#127482;&#127474;


Unfortunately, I'm no longer able to edit the polling parameters.

I was planning on creating another one in August anyway since there's a chance nothing gets passed before then.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Unfortunately, I'm no longer able to edit the polling parameters.
> 
> I was planning on creating another one in August anyway since there's a chance nothing gets passed before then.


I love your dedication to your poll.

I saw you promoting it on a different thread and found that adorable and hilarious &#128514;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I love your dedication to your poll.
> 
> I saw you promoting it on a different thread and found that adorable and hilarious &#128514;


It's like my little baby now. I'm going for extra brownie points.










https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/20/une...ks-what-to-expect-as-relief-measures-end.html


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> It it not time to work under somebody else name ? Ok will say you did door dash and grub hub for a entire year using a friends name .
> Yes not for getting taxes due . You show ZERO or less then 12000 in income . You now qualify for medicare . Totally free vision dental medical . Do whatever you can to get those pills . Shop around who is the cheapest to see doctor . Tell them you are totally flat broke you need them to wright that script for at least 3 months ! If they say no refuse service and move to another doctor.
> They will do it for 3 months . My doctor does it for 12 months . Depending on what bp pill you on they are usually cheap 3 or 4 bucks with no insurance . Go to walmart for your pills its the lowest price . Avoide cvs and so on drug stores tthey will charge 10 ties as much as walmart .


The pills are cheap, but you have to have a prescription for them, and that requires a doctor visit, which is not cheap.

that sounds like committing fraud. Not the best idea.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Sounds like Tres.Sec. Steve Muff-chn (w/his Dominatrix--below) and Marc Meadows just shoved McTurtle's Head back-into his shell:
The aforementioned two are meeting with House Spkr. Nancy Skeletor Pelosis & Senator Check Shoemacker to come to a conclusion about:

---->Govt. Cheese Level Continuing $600, or $400, or $200/week?

Where/How the F()k did their political calculation tell Them that demanding a Payroll Tax Holiday would bring you MORE votes than swooping-in and claiming Victory for 'delivering $600/wk of Benefits to help until Jan. 2021!!???

Seriously folks, please explain how anybody who is affected by the continuation of the Fed cheese would benefit from a payroll tax holiday?
I understand that POTUS fellow MaR-Lego golfers/surgeons are pissed+contribute a lot of money.
Pres. re-election staff is missing a BIG chance to reverse the 10-point (min.) loss to former Senator from the State of Corporations!









Lets hope this guy has carpal-tunnel issues w/fly-away Pinky!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 489124


Hey that's 2 masks! :laugh:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Hey that's 2 masks! :laugh:


Yeah, unfortunately I can never seem to wear a shirt that properly covers the goods &#129335;‍♀. Extra coverage is required. So "I Win&#127942;"

#TheStruggleIsReal


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Instead of whining people should probably get jobs and work instead. Oops! Curse my bullying ways lmao


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> Instead of whining people should probably get jobs and work instead.


...open question is why didn't they look for a job knowing what could/would/most likely will happen? One wonders why somebody would wait until it is too late (deposits stop). Oh well, I guess 2 weeks from 7/26 they will be surprised their deposit is $1200 less than it was. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Instead of whining people should probably get jobs and work instead. Oops! Curse my bullying ways lmao


What do you do for a living?



SHalester said:


> ...open question is why didn't they look for a job knowing what could/would/most likely will happen? One wonders why somebody would wait until it is too late (deposits stop). Oh well, I guess 2 weeks from 7/26 they will be surprised their deposit is $1200 less than it was. &#129335;‍♂


Because hiring tightened up. The companies that were hiring were offering less money than I make running my own rideshare business (I average roughly $30+ an hour full time as my take home), and many other companies more closely related to my college degree implemented temporary hiring freezes. It's very similar, but much worse than 2008. There are mass layoffs going on, with companies looking to shed employees and reduce their budgets...as well as companies going permanently out of business, shedding all of the people who used to be employed by them, so that ends up being less job offerings, and often for a lot less money, with a lot more people trying to get into them. The costs of things have not really gone down, except for fuel. The Seattle area is an extremely expensive area to live in (I grew up here, did not ask for it to gentrify state-wide). My wife also works (that anime avatar bum, 'BunnyK' can shove it up his crusty old poop hole), and we have to really fight to live a lower middle class existence as a family of 4. We have had two full time incomes for some time and bust our humps to give our children as good of a life as we can. A $15/hr job will not replace a $30+/hr job. My rent isn't going to suddenly cut itself in half. None of my expenses are.

Where I was before COVID hit was that I was making a significant amount driving people, and the entry level to my field (which I got a degree for), was taking a bit of time to catch up in the way of salary (as unemployment started to get to record lows, and companies got more competitive). I was starting to think about getting into my field, and then suffered an extremely bad and sudden death in the family (affairs were not in order, and everything had to be handled after the death to ensure them proper burial, and all of things that go along with a sudden unexpected death), and then a mere 2 weeks after the funeral COVID starts going crazy, the government ordered all schools to close (which seriously hampered my ability to work, but I was still trying)... then when the shutdown order came, my earnings went to crap, I still had to watch and educate my kids because the schools were closed, and I have 3 high risk people in the home, so I made the call that it was better to collect unemployment till things opened back up again and COVID started to subside. As worrying as my situation is, I know people in much worse boats... and the self employed are among the hardest hit. I know a guy who has been running a really successful event business (sound, lighting, rigging). His business was doing excellently, and he was buying new equipment, and just bought his first home. Well, shutdowns happened and he's on unemployment, worrying that his brand new mortgage is going to eventually go into foreclosure, with many hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of equipment sitting in storage since events are currently outlawed. Same as me, he has been looking into w2 opportunities and there really aren't a lot of them that pay enough open right now. He's sitting at the same $600 cliff I am. You going to tell that guy to 'get a job ya bum' too? Give me a break.

This is not a crisis that follows normal business cycles. This is not a normal recession. Things are still semi-closed down. The schools may or may not re-open in the fall (and the kids have to go somewhere). Childcare can run someone about $1,200 a month in the Seattle area for one kid. The economy is not fully functioning again yet. It is insane to cut this off before the economy begins to function again. Blaming the victims of this crisis is not a good look. It just makes people like you look like buffoons who most likely are retired or somehow otherwise insulated from the economic shit storm people are going through, and totally ignorant of what people are going through. What we are experiencing is a recession perfect storm... much much worse than 2008... In 2008, the schools didn't close down, and the government didn't mandate huge swaths of the economy shut down, with restrictions on travel, nor was there a virus that could be a potential health hazard for high risk and elderly people.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Instead of whining people should probably get jobs and work instead. Oops! Curse my bullying ways lmao


Because the economy is booming, everybody is hiring, and there are lots of jobs available. &#128528;


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ...open question is why didn't they look for a job knowing what could/would/most likely will happen? One wonders why somebody would wait until it is too late (deposits stop). Oh well, I guess 2 weeks from 7/26 they will be surprised their deposit is $1200 less than it was. &#129335;‍♂


Got me. There was a thread opened that encouraged drivers to invest in their careers or find a new job with the extra money they were getting. IIRC many scoffed at the idea. It's THOSE people I think will be in for a rude awakening.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Because the economy is booming, everybody is hiring, and there are lots of jobs available. &#128528;


Plenty of jobs where I'm at. If people would perhaps stop rioting and burning places that people work at we may have more. Fact is people are lazy and will find any excuse to lay on their ass and collect checks. This pisses me off because there are people who actually need that money and these leeches are taking it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Got me. There was a thread opened that encouraged drivers to invest in their careers or find a new job with the extra money they were getting. IIRC many scoffed at the idea. It's THOSE people I think will be in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> Plenty of jobs where I'm at. If people would perhaps stop rioting and burning places that people work at we may have more. Fact is people are lazy and will find any excuse to lay on their ass and collect checks. This pisses me off because there are people who actually need that money and these leeches are taking it.


Oh man, but it's so hard to stop rioting and burning places. I spend all day doing that. It's super fun. I even give the kids molotov cocktails and we throw them at the police station together while chanting that we want free cars and boats! GIMME GIMME! Isn't that what people in my generation are supposed to do?

You're a cartoon character, and I'm not talking about your avatar.

I AM one of the people who actually needs the money. I have 3 high risk people in the house, my business has been decimated by the shutdowns, and most of the local job postings, where there are any (save for stuff that requires people with years of trade experience in things I have no experience doing), the pay offered is far below what it takes to raise a family in the Puget Sound area. I literally worked until it became impossible (a full month into the economic shutdown). I was putting my family at risk and making crap money. The only reason I was able to pay my rent was because the stimulus check came in. The economy has not really improved, and the virus has gotten worse. I am college educated, but many of the big companies that I could get hired at have hiring freezes during COVID. The Gov. of WA is now talking about the possibility of moving backwards in the re-opening... so yeah... really good time to cut off all financial lifelines to people affected by the government mandated shutdowns of the economy. This is the first time I haven't worked for any significant amount of time since I was a teenager. I was already supporting people working full time as soon as I turned 18, ya twit.

What do you do for a living? Are you retired?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

There might be plenty of people hiring for jobs but not for nice careers that some of us left. Plus the whole just take something (like a 50k) job until a 120k + career opens up is a shitty thing to do to any employer. Onboarding employees can run 15-35K+ and if they leave in 6-12 months you screwed up. If this gig thingy lasts 1 day-6 months until I'm back to work I really didn't hurt anyone.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

K-pax said:


> Oh man, but it's so hard to stop rioting and burning places. I spend all day doing that. It's super fun. I even give the kids molotov cocktails and we throw them at the police station together while chanting that we want free cars and boats! GIMME GIMME! Isn't that what people in my generation are supposed to do?
> 
> You're a cartoon character, and I'm not talking about your avatar.
> 
> ...


This cartoon character has a job/savings/retirement and isn't on UP.net begging the government to bail them out for their bad choices. Either get a job, spend less, or starve. Crying won't solve your issues, and no one is coming to help you.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> This cartoon character has a job/savings/retirement and isn't on UP.net begging the government to bail them out for their bad choices. Either get a job, spend less, or starve. Crying won't solve your issues, and no one is coming to help you.


You are fortunate that your job was not affected by Covid. That is not the story for MILLIONS of Americans. My wife's job was fortunate not to be affected by the shutdowns at all (she has retirement), but raising a family of 4 on one salary in the Puget Sound area is very difficult, and increasingly rare. She is not as dense as you are and realizes how lucky she is... more-or-less she won the 'recession proof' lottery this time around.

The government is going to do what we demand it does. As I said before, we are THEIR bosses. If they want to shut the economy down, then they do OWE us to make sure it doesn't crush everyone financially. If they do one, without the other. They will no longer be employed as public servants. The government has a duty, since they shut the economy down, to bail out the affected people until things are FULLY re-opened. PERIOD. You will see, if things are allowed to lapse, and they throw everyone off a cliff, all of those millions of people are going to vote out anyone who did it. It will be one of the biggest political routes for a long time. Once you screw with people's bank accounts, that's when people lose their apathy real quick and in a hurry.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Plenty of jobs where I'm at. If people would perhaps stop rioting and burning places that people work at we may have more. Fact is people are lazy and will find any excuse to lay on their ass and collect checks. This pisses me off because there are people who actually need that money and these leeches are taking it.


Jobs as protesters? Or as secret gestapo agents and stormtroopers?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

K-pax said:


> You do realize the economy has been pretty much shut down, right? In WA, we were one of the first to shut down in the country. Before the shut down orders in March, they had already closed the schools (forcing working parents to figure out childcare options or stay home), a huge percentage of the workforce in Seattle started working from home (we're talking mid February for that). The entire tourist season is not going to happen, cruise ships have all been canceled, and many big companies are allowing employees to continue working from home until Jan 2021. There are still not going to likely be any concerts at all this year, and bars are barely open. Because of an uptick, they paused all further reopening and are even discussing the possibility of moving backwards into new stay at home orders and re-shutting down the economy. There are already numerous long time small businesses closing permanently one after another because they can't endure such a long shutdown of the economy. You're a jerk.


Apparently none of the trolls lost jobs..


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What will happen to those Americans who have no jobs anymore? Don't they deserved some help?


Move your ass from of your couch and find another one. There are jobs out there...Relying on unemployment benefits kills people's initiatives and makes them lazy...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Apparently none of the trolls lost jobs..


That in and of itself seems to be a job.
Or... is it independent contracting?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Trump just said it would probably be extended but at like 70% of the $600. So like $400ish.... I'll take it...


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Apparently none of the trolls lost jobs..


I think they're either retired, full of it, EXTREMELY lucky that they are in one of the few industries not affected, or just flat out so economically privileged and wealthy that financial crises don't affect them (in which, why in the world are they on an Uber driver forum). I'm leaning toward the first option... maybe the third. Sounds very much like the kind of crap you hear people say who are long since retired, who would get the same scocial security and pension checks even if the apocalypse had occurred. The only way people could be that tone deaf, if they are actually speaking what they really think, is if they have some means that their lives are totally unaffected by ups and downs in the economy. Nothing like this has happened since the turn of the 20th century in this country. Not even in the Great Depression was there a situation where the government took a relatively booming economy, held a gun to it, and purposefully pulled the trigger, mandating by law that it could not improve without their say-so. This is not a normal business cycle, nor is it a normal recession (where labor and capital have to re-allocate to different sectors). This was a completely artificial, purposeful shutdown of the economy. Booming businesses were shuttered and suddenly cut off from their income supply. Schools were shut down, causing a catastrophe for working parents. Borders were shut. This is not a crisis that is punishing people who made bad choices. You could have made the best choices possible and still end up crushed by it. The economy is still not opened back up (BY LAW), but politicians are treating this as if it's normal times.

The companies hiring right now will not be long term stable careers. Look at it as a different version of holiday hiring. They will hire on a bunch of people since there is more demand in a few areas, then lay them all off once demand subsides. There is already a big easing of demand for grocery stores, as there is a lot less panic buying than there was a few months ago (I'm friends with someone who was a long term truck driver specifically for grocery stores and he got laid off due to demand going down). Even with that said, the pay being offered is under what someone typically makes in my market doing Uber and Lyft. There is not a huge amount of hiring in sustainable, reasonably paying jobs. They will, of course, prioritize rehiring their previously laid off workforce, so in the case of people like us, who run small businesses that rely on the overall economy to make a living, it would require going in a completely different direction, behind all of the people who were laid off or already tooled for that career path.

Often, it can take years to change careers. Sometimes it requires specialized training or school. What these jerks are saying is that people harmed by the shut downs need to lose everything, then start back from nothing in a new career. That is entirely unreasonable. I don't tend to wish bad things on people, but I almost do wish that those who act like that who actually are employed would get the notice at some time in the near future that their job was being eliminated due to covid so they can see exactly what is going on. They THINK they would be able to be economic teflon. I'd bet that this mindset comes from the fact that it just hasn't happened to them YET. A lot of people in recessions have that cocky 'i got mine' mindset... till they get laid off. And in this recession, there are a lot of factors working against you that normal recessions don't. The world is not your oyster. The market is not naturally correcting. It will not reward smart decisions and punish bad ones. The government created this recession and so the government needs to do everything it can to keep people going till they lift ALL of their restrictions and things can get back to normal. I will not accept anything less.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"McConnell laughed when a reporter asked him Tuesday whether he expected another economic relief bill to be approved by the end of next week.

'No,' the Kentucky Republican responded." -Newsweek-










https://www.newsweek.com/millions-w...mcconnell-says-no-stimulus-deal-sight-1519506


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> Time for some losers to get back to work.


Why the need to be condescending? It's a tough economy for many. If you have a solid job and savings, be thankful for that. There's no need to put others down.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> McTurtle is asked if there will be a bill ready by end of next week.
> 
> "McConnell laughed when a reporter asked him Tuesday whether he expected another economic relief bill to be approved by the end of next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> Instead of whining people should probably get jobs and work instead. Oops! Curse my bullying ways lmao


Just to clarify for all, I wasn't referring to Ms. Bunny as a bully incase others misinterpreted.

Ms. Bunny having a strong opinion ontopic is not bullying. It's a strong statement that some may not like.

Just like if someone says "free cheddar for life, I dont ever have to work, while you assholes all do, ha ha " is not bullying. I don't like this stupid ass statement but I wouldnt need to hide in a corner with a bottle.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

K-pax said:


> The pills are cheap, but you have to have a prescription for them, and that requires a doctor visit, which is not cheap.
> 
> that sounds like committing fraud. Not the best idea.


it sounds like somebody trying to survive and get the medical treatment they require . If that person was to get a sick the hospital will not treat you only stabilize you . Meaning they may send you home to dye ! . You readings are stable to wheel chair you out . 
and a doctors visit is only 50 here at a urgent care with no insurance .


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> it sounds like somebody trying to survive and get the medical treatment they require . If that person was to get a sick the hospital will not treat you only stabilize you . Meaning they may send you home to dye ! . You readings are stable to wheel chair you out .
> and a doctors visit is only 50 here at a urgent care with no insurance .


Yeah, in the eyes of a person, that's what it sounds like, but unfortunately, in the eyes of the law, they may take another view. Not a good idea. They'd get you on fraud, and you'd be much worse off than before you started.

We need to scrap our healthcare system and go universal. We are THE ONLY developed country on earth without universal healthcare. It is utterly ridiculous that people go bankrupt over medical debts... and the way the insurance companies operate, they artificially inflate the prices of things. Even the doctors and hospitals hate the insurance companies. The system is totally broken. I know someone who is elderly, living off of Social Security. They still have to pay $300 a month for health insurance, and their premium for specialists is $150 a pop. They injured their ankle and got a referral for physical therapy 3 times a week. They had to go once just to ask what the exercizes were, then go home and do it themselves, cause they couldn't obviously afford $300 a month, plus $150 copays 3 times a week. The physical therapists have a walk in rate of $50 for a session, but... get this... THE LAW forbids them from giving service without running it through insurance if it is a doctor referral. So... the copay is 3x more expensive than the actual cost of service?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> "McConnell laughed when a reporter asked him Tuesday whether he expected another economic relief bill to be approved by the end of next week.
> 
> 'No,' the Kentucky Republican responded." -Newsweek-
> 
> ...


He doesn't care.

He still gets paid his base salary of $193K (plus the extras). His net worth is over $22M. He has gathered a total of $57M in campaign contributions since 2002. Then there's all the monies quietly paid by big business.

So, he doesn't care in the least bit.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

K-pax said:


> I think they're either retired, full of it, EXTREMELY lucky that they are in one of the few industries not affected, or just flat out so economically privileged and wealthy that financial crises don't affect them (in which, why in the world are they on an Uber driver forum). I'm leaning toward the first option... maybe the third. Sounds very much like the kind of crap you hear people say who are long since retired, who would get the same scocial security and pension checks even if the apocalypse had occurred. The only way people could be that tone deaf, if they are actually speaking what they really think, is if they have some means that their lives are totally unaffected by ups and downs in the economy. Nothing like this has happened since the turn of the 20th century in this country. Not even in the Great Depression was there a situation where the government took a relatively booming economy, held a gun to it, and purposefully pulled the trigger, mandating by law that it could not improve without their say-so. This is not a normal business cycle, nor is it a normal recession (where labor and capital have to re-allocate to different sectors). This was a completely artificial, purposeful shutdown of the economy. Booming businesses were shuttered and suddenly cut off from their income supply. Schools were shut down, causing a catastrophe for working parents. Borders were shut. This is not a crisis that is punishing people who made bad choices. You could have made the best choices possible and still end up crushed by it. The economy is still not opened back up (BY LAW), but politicians are treating this as if it's normal times.
> 
> The companies hiring right now will not be long term stable careers. Look at it as a different version of holiday hiring. They will hire on a bunch of people since there is more demand in a few areas, then lay them all off once demand subsides. There is already a big easing of demand for grocery stores, as there is a lot less panic buying than there was a few months ago (I'm friends with someone who was a long term truck driver specifically for grocery stores and he got laid off due to demand going down). Even with that said, the pay being offered is under what someone typically makes in my market doing Uber and Lyft. There is not a huge amount of hiring in sustainable, reasonably paying jobs. They will, of course, prioritize rehiring their previously laid off workforce, so in the case of people like us, who run small businesses that rely on the overall economy to make a living, it would require going in a completely different direction, behind all of the people who were laid off or already tooled for that career path.
> 
> Often, it can take years to change careers. Sometimes it requires specialized training or school. What these jerks are saying is that people harmed by the shut downs need to lose everything, then start back from nothing in a new career. That is entirely unreasonable. I don't tend to wish bad things on people, but I almost do wish that those who act like that who actually are employed would get the notice at some time in the near future that their job was being eliminated due to covid so they can see exactly what is going on. They THINK they would be able to be economic teflon. I'd bet that this mindset comes from the fact that it just hasn't happened to them YET. A lot of people in recessions have that cocky 'i got mine' mindset... till they get laid off. And in this recession, there are a lot of factors working against you that normal recessions don't. The world is not your oyster. The market is not naturally correcting. It will not reward smart decisions and punish bad ones. The government created this recession and so the government needs to do everything it can to keep people going till they lift ALL of their restrictions and things can get back to normal. I will not accept anything less.


So if I read you right it's my fault I'm retired and financially fit...hmmm. Maybe I think it's your fault you haven't handled your finances better?

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Uberguyken said:


> Trump just said it would probably be extended but at like 70% of the $600. So like $400ish.... I'll take it...
> 
> View attachment 489529


I wish that were true.
Trump actually said 70% of when you earned at your job.
If someone made $500 a week for instance, they'd get $350 by a week by combining both the state and Federal Cheese.
If you're getting 200 a week of State Cheese, you'd only get 150 a week of Federal Cheese in this example.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> I wish that were true.
> Trump actually said 70% of when you earned at your job.
> If someone made $500 a week for instance, they'd get $350 by a week by combining both the state and Federal Cheese.
> If you're getting 200 a week of State Cheese, you'd only get 150 a week of Federal Cheese in this example.


That's too complex.... too many people with different amounts....It'll be a flat amount.


----------



## THE BOY! (May 31, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> That's too complex.... too many people with different amounts....It'll be a flat amount.


Not really.......anyone getting unemployment is paid 50 percent of their former income by the state so adding 20 percent is quite simple


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

THE BOY! said:


> Not really.......anyone getting unemployment is paid 50 percent of their former income by the state so adding 20 percent is quite simple


Hahaha 50% my state pays a max of $275, and they only qualified me for $106. I do believe you're mistaken.


----------



## THE BOY! (May 31, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Hahaha 50% my state pays a max of $275, and they only qualified me for $106. I do believe you're mistaken.


Nobody will be getting more than they made working

Do you think the 80% that still has jobs like that unemployed people are making more than they did before and more than them?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> He doesn't care.
> 
> He still gets paid his base salary of $193K (plus the extras). His net worth is over $22M. He has gathered a total of $57M in campaign contributions since 2002. Then there's all the monies quietly paid by big business.
> 
> So, he doesn't care in the least bit.


McTurtle is 78 years old, don't forget. He's in a ruby-red district, but not immune to losing in the next election.

His general attitude seems to be: If I win, fine. If I lose...meh.

Good riddance to Swamp-Turtle if he loses.










McConnell says stimulus checks will be in any forthcoming bill.

But don't expect it to happen anytime soon, if it happens at all.

https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...d-19-relief-bill-will-include-stimulus-checks


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> McTurtle is 78 years old, don't forget. He's in a ruby-red district, but not immune to losing in the next election.
> 
> His general attitude seems to be: If I win, fine. If I lose...meh.
> 
> Good riddance to Swamp-Turtle if he loses.


This is a valid point. People can threaten to vote out incumbents all they want. Do any of the older geezers care?

I'm sure they'll be fine without the _paltry_ government salary.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Will a bill be passed by August 1?

Mitch McConnell: [Laughing] No.

Ted Cruz - "What in the hell are we doing?" "I'm not a no, I'm a hell no."

Rand Paul - "You should be ashamed of yourselves."


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Short-term extension of unemployment?










https://thehill.com/homenews/senate...ns-pour-cold-water-on-short-term-unemployment


----------



## THE BOY! (May 31, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Will a bill be passed by August 1?
> 
> Mitch McConnell: [Laughing] No.
> 
> ...


They wont be laughing when its 60 democrats to 40 republicans in the senate next year


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

THE BOY! said:


> They wont be laughing when its 60 democrats to 40 republicans in the senate next year


Pretty much. This is not a blue state red state thing. People in red states are suffering just as much. They will vote accordingly.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

K-pax said:


> Pretty much. This is not a blue state red state thing. People in red states are suffering just as much. They will vote accordingly.


Americans are suffering .
Congress on both sides do
Not care


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

THE BOY! said:


> anyone getting unemployment is paid 50 percent of their former income by the state


um, except every state has a max amount, so that kinda kills that theory.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Americans are suffering .
> Congress on both sides do
> Not care


Bingo. Americans are about to show congress who their bosses really are if they let us down.



SHalester said:


> um, except every state has a max amount, so that kinda kills that theory.


and there's people like me who have had ESD totally drop the ball and. keep me at the minimum without even looking at my salary. Without the $600 federal, I will drop to $235 A WEEK. I was told today from an ESD rep that I waited 3 hours to get ahold of on the phone that there was no problem with my unemployment, and should be happy I'm getting paid at all. It took me arguing with them for a good 30 min to get them to add me to the list of people that will get called.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

when Final Countdown Clock ends----w/NO Fed Weekly $Cheese Extension--will you please start new Congress Don't Care Clock & thread?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

GOP kills payroll tax cut.

Nancy says no to piecemeal extension.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/07/23/congress-stimulus-coronavirus-trump/


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> So if I read you right it's my fault I'm retired and financially fit...hmmm. Maybe I think it's your fault you haven't handled your finances better?
> 
> Just my thoughts...


I thought I had responded to this but I guess I must not have hit post reply. No. I do not think it's a bad thing for someone to be retired. What I am criticizing are people who seem to have no sense of what others go through if it doesn't affect them. Namely, people who ate insulated from this unprecedented crisis (one that no living person has gone through before). I am criticizing the blaming of victims and those worst harmed economically, and the same calling for any and all aid to be cut off. Economic studies have shown that younger generations are the most economically devestated, while being the lowest medical risk for COVID. The opposite is true for older generations (economically insulated but high risk for the virus). As a society, we've been doing our part to keep older Americans safe, so what about society doing its part to avoid inpoverishing huge amounts of responsible younger families who had our economic life ripped away at no fault of our own?

I am not at a retirement age so what are you talking about? I am in my 30s and have a young family (2 kids, one 9 and one 5). The whole retirement thing isn't wven close to my life stage. I just want to not have a shut down economy so I can xontinue to provide for my children. And if it has to be shut down, I want the government to compensate me so thst all the hard work that I've been doing, climbing from abject poverty and homelessness to lower middle class isn't completely destroyed. How would you be today if you had gotten road blocks of that magnitude when you were younger? Probably not as solid as you are. Nothing like this has happened in the lifetimes of anyone currently alive. Even the great depression did not have some of the factors this crisis does. If the government drops the ball and the shutdowns continue for too long, this will be worse than the great depression. People on pensions and social security need to realize how that affects people who don't have uninterrupted income streams.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I still say those who voted on day one and got it right, really should get a lot of points.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> when Final Countdown Clock ends----w/NO Fed Weekly $Cheese Extension--will you please start new Congress Don't Care Clock & thread?


Good idea. And while you're at it please start new The-US-is-broke-so-how-long-will-it-take-our-great-great-grandchildren-to-pay-off-our-debt clock & thread.


----------



## jarno6006 (Apr 15, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> My vote GO back to work.
> No more federal checks or ue bonuses .
> We cant continue to just stay home .
> Businesses are starting to crash go out of business.
> ...


Dang, you nailed it. Thought I was the only one seeing it that way.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> I've been calling him Money Mitch this whole time. Damn, I like this better lmfao
> 
> View attachment 485847


Don't forget Tooter Turtle! Must step into the Wayback machine tuned to the 1960s. Tooter Turtle was always having misadventures and having to be rescued by Mr. Wizard. Poor little turtle...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

THE BOY! said:


> Nobody will be getting more than they made working
> 
> Do you think the 80% that still has jobs like that unemployed people are making more than they did before and more than them?


Do you really think think the other 20% cares about how they feel?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

THE BOY! said:


> Do you think the 80% that still has jobs like that unemployed people are making more than they did before and more than them?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Good idea. And while you're at it please start new The-US-is-broke-so-how-long-will-it-take-our-great-great-grandchildren-to-pay-off-our-debt clock & thread.


This is why I never had kids... :thumbup: :roflmao:


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, Folks, here we are at the end of the road.

As of now, the PUA payments end tomorrow (Sunday if you live in New York state) with no agreement yet on an extension.

There may (or may not) be an extension in the coming weeks, although it almost certainly won't be the full $600.

The poll is closing today, so make your final changes while you can.

For those of you waiting on Congress to help you...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 490639
> 
> Well, Folks, here we are at the end of the road.
> 
> ...


I don't know which is worse... waiting on Congress, or waiting for you to fix your clock... :roflmao:


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Yeah and seeing as UI won't accept my proof of income for last year (I've submitted it 4 times) if they go with 70% of prior income.... 70% of 0 is ZERO. Thanks McConnell...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah and seeing as UI won't accept my proof of income for last year (I've submitted it 4 times) if they go with 70% of prior income.... 70% of 0 is ZERO. Thanks McConnell...


Any additional FPUC going forward... It will still be a flat $$$ amount. It was designed as a flat $$$ amount because there is no state setup to process payroll percentages under FPUC especially those taking PUA.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I haven’t changed my vote FYI. I voted benefits expire and no replacement by August 1st.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The poll is closing today, so make your final changes while you can.


I didn't vote because I have no idea what's going to happen.

But that didn't keep me from shooting off my mouth in the thread. lol.

And here's another shoot off. I am reminded in this thread that there are two kinds of people... the kind that expect financial relief from con-gress in a situation like this.... and the kind that don't. I'm in the latter camp.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so, 26 members get exactly what for voting correctly? And those who voted on day one get what extra exactly?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

_well hopefully I will be able to fly to Italy in October if they let us Americans in Europe and I will use the money I got form the government, well some of it . I want to go and see my Mamma ._


kingcorey321 said:


> These people lost there jobs total joke .. Here in my area there are jobs every where.
> Go outside drive a half mile or even walk . You will see all the now hiring posters .
> People make up excuses nobody is hiring. total losers .


bow does it feel to be seating that high up? I wonder &#129300;


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Funny heart disease is not posted there.Trust me its 10 times higher.


 Heart disease isn't contagious from person to person. I have heart disease and I won't give it to you at Happy Hour.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Heart disease isn't contagious from person to person. I have heart disease and I won't give it to you at Happy Hour.


again look up the heart related deaths . here you go . 670k people died this year in the us from heart related .
144k covid again i am scared of that fast food place . Your scared of covid .
are you on sos or in the process of applying ? you do qualify


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> again look up the heart related deaths . here you go . 670k people died this year in the us from heart related .
> 144k covid again i am scared of that fast food place . Your scared of covid .
> are you on sos or in the process of applying ? you do qualify


Look up pneumonia deaths for early part of this year. They're increased because that was before many were tested for Covid.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> again look up the heart related deaths . here you go . 670k people died this year in the us from heart related .
> 144k covid again i am scared of that fast food place . Your scared of covid .
> are you on sos or in the process of applying ? you do qualify


 You should be afraid of both and not stupid about either. Hundreds of thousands of people could die of COVID-19 if no precaution is taken. I don't know what it has to do with the subject but I am collecting Social Security,Medicare,and have been getting $725 per week from Florida.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> so, 26 members get exactly what for voting correctly? And those who voted on day one get what extra exactly?


Ain't over till the Fat Turtle sings.

But my pick remains nothing by August1.

McTurtle pulling a Michael Corleone on Chuck and Nancy.

Now we get to wait and see if they blink.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I prefer to look at it as government "screwing" Americans that depend on them way too much.


I was perfectly happy making my own way, raising my family up, by extreme hard work, discipline, good choices, and self sacrifice to try to attain a middle class life for my family... then the government shut down the economy and schools. At first, they offered a few things to make sure it wasn't going to destroy my family, but now... they think they've been 'too generous' and just like jerks like @BunnyK, they say 'get a job, loser'. The government did this to me. THEY shut the economy and schools down. It is their job to make sure their decrees aren't going to lead to a new great depression. They are failing miserably. They will not be re-elected.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

K-pax said:


> I was perfectly happy making my own way, raising my family up, by extreme hard work, discipline, good choices, and self sacrifice to try to attain a middle class life for my family... then the government shut down the economy and schools. At first, they offered a few things to make sure it wasn't going to destroy my family, but now... they think they've been 'too generous' and just like jerks like @BunnyK, they say 'get a job, loser'. The government did this to me. THEY shut the economy and schools down. It is their job to make sure their decrees aren't going to lead to a new great depression. They are failing miserably. They will not be re-elected.


Best thing to learn from this is DO NOT rely on the government.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ants in May:









Ants in June:









Ants in July:









Ants in August:









Ants in September:


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

BunnyK said:


> Best thing to learn from this is DO NOT rely on the government.


In a time of crisis (Right now) we should be able to rely on the government. After all isn't that why we elect them, to govern us? Our tax money pays for the government.Our tax money also pays for unemployment insurance. UI isn't some never ending welfare program, it's a temporary stop gap until an individual can right their ship. We hire government officials to do a job and they aren't doing it well right now. I am sure that is the point K-PAX is trying to make. A lot of people have children and family they need to protect while trying not to lose everything they have worked for. It may a big joke to you but not to K-Pax, myself and millions of other people.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> Best thing to learn from this is DO NOT rely on the government.


I never have. This situation is different. Government shut down the economy and schools.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

K-pax said:


> I never have. This situation is different. Government shut down the economy and schools.


The democrats did that .


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

KDH said:


> In a time of crisis (Right now) we should be able to rely on the government. After all isn't that why we elect them, to govern us? Our tax money pays for the government.Our tax money also pays for unemployment insurance. UI isn't some never ending welfare program, it's a temporary stop gap until an individual can right their ship. We hire government officials to do a job and they aren't doing it well right now. I am sure that is the point K-PAX is trying to make. A lot of people have children and family they need to protect while trying not to lose everything they have worked for. It may a big joke to you but not to K-Pax, myself and millions of other people.


Amen! Preach it brother/sister! I have busted my butt over the years and went from abject poverty, couch surfing, to a lower middle class, and have been continuing to make disciplined choices to hopefully raise my family up further... then covid hit. The government shut down a booming economy artificially (I was doing better than I ever have before right up until the shutdowns), shut down the schools, creating a crisis for childcare, and almost all travel went to nothing, Bringing my normal clientele (tech industry executives, business trippers, people going to and from board meetings, trade show abd convention attendees, and to a lesser extent tourists and cruise ship pax), to a paltry nothing. I worked about a month into the shutdowns having to scramble to find child care for the kids with my 9 year old not doing the required school work till it just became impossible, so I relented and reluctantly went on PUA. Stayed home eith the kids and played teacher.

Now looking ahead to September, the schools are still going to be remote learning, the economy is still not fully opened up, and now the government wants to take away all the help that has made ot even remotely possible last school year. Then you have these rabid trump people acting like I'm some loser who wants a free lunch. No... i need the government to stop outlawing me getting my lunch from anyone but them... and as long as they do... I gotta eat. I would much rather provide my own lunch. the government and schools have another plan.



The queen &#128120; said:


> The democrats did that .


No, I'm pretty sure even red states had stay at home orders. We did before the rest, but they all followed.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The democrats did that


nope. science and facts did. Too bad noobs got cold feet and reopened to soon and too fast. Dumb dums. ding dongs. It should be a song: dum dum, ding dongs.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 491214
> 
> 
> View attachment 491215
> ...


Thinking about getting one of these for my car.










Dr. Evil version


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 491214
> 
> 
> View attachment 491215
> ...


In WA, the average payout for Unemployment, including the Federal $600 is less than the average salary in the state. I only quit working because business had gotten so terrible due to the shut downs, and the schools being shut down meant I had no child care. The schools are still going to be shut down in the fall (they just announced it), and the economic reopening has been paused (with some hinting that it may be rolled back)... so we're going to have the same thing happen in September that we had happen in March... WITHOUT any of the things that softened the blow and kept the economy afloat. Prepare for the crash, folks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

A proposal floated by the White House and some Republicans that would tie unemployment payouts to roughly 70% of a worker's previous wage in a next coronavirus stimulus bill could delay jobless benefits by up to 20 weeks, a new memo reported by NPR shows, leaving around 25 million Americans relying on the payments with a drastic pay cut for a lengthy period of time.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackbr...-to-20-weeks-under-gop-proposal/#1bf7454533b6


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> A proposal floated by the White House and some Republicans that would tie unemployment payouts to roughly 70% of a worker's previous wage in a next coronavirus stimulus bill could delay jobless benefits by up to 20 weeks, a new memo reported by NPR shows, leaving around 25 million Americans relying on the payments with a drastic pay cut for a lengthy period of time.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackbr...-to-20-weeks-under-gop-proposal/#1bf7454533b6


Considering it's been almost 4 months and the unemployment office still hasn't looked at my income... That is not going to happen.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

K-pax said:


> Now looking ahead to September, the schools are still going to be remote learning, the economy is still not fully opened up, and now the government wants to take away all the help that has made ot even remotely possible last school year. Then you have these rabid trump people acting like I'm some loser who wants a free lunch. No... i need the government to stop outlawing me getting my lunch from anyone but them... and as long as they do... I gotta eat. I would much rather provide my own lunch. the government and schools have another plan.


Try not to let online strangers get you down. I absolutely DON'T don't think you're a loser, and I'm sure many people here feel the same. When someone degraded another, it's because he/she is truly unhappy with who they are. Therefore, he/she transfer their negative feelings about their life onto others. A secure, content person doesn't need to belittle others.

You are not alone in how you feel. And you have every right to be upset, angry and/or frustrated. Our government massively screwed up. They cost the livelihoods of so many, and some may never fully recover.



K-pax said:


> Considering it's been almost 4 months and the unemployment office still hasn't looked at my income... That is not going to happen.


If you heard my story, it took me almost 4 months to get my PUA processed and approved because we have such s backlog here.

Call your local legislator about your unemployment delay ASAP. That's what I did. after reading the suggestion on a different site. 
The person I spoke with said they're getting hundreds of people a day who're calling for the same reason, unemployment delay.

I do believe the person I spoke with got unemployment to move my case faster. The people I know who're still waiting, I encouraged them to do the same. Hang in there!


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

People here laughed and mocked those of us who continued to work when things were just getting bad saying how we were idiots, antimaskers, or fools for not taking advantage of the system. Now that things are returning to normal people mock those who say that people should be returning to work, and not trying to usher in communism.

All the people here trying to act like they are just nice people meanwhile they belittle others all over this forum. Funny how all that holier than thou stuff goes out the window when people disagree isnt it?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Hopefully it's extended in some form... But if not....
> 
> Thanks for $12,002 over the last few months... Preciate it....


Bingo!

I've saved 13K, and got an 18.5K eidl loan.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Breaking!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/boom-200-week-pua-to-be-put-on-the-table-deal-or-no-deal.407429/


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I saved all my money from UI/PUA.
Some Americans did not , they paid the bills , mortgages , rent, groceries and more . Not everyone. Is lucky like some of us . If I believe many of you .


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

BunnyK said:


> People here laughed and mocked those of us who continued to work when things were just getting bad saying how we were idiots, antimaskers, or fools for not taking advantage of the system. Now that things are returning to normal people mock those who say that people should be returning to work, and not trying to usher in communism.
> 
> All the people here trying to act like they are just nice people meanwhile they belittle others all over this forum. Funny how all that holier than thou stuff goes out the window when people disagree isnt it?


You criticizing about belittling people. Rofl Now that's ironic.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> These people lost there jobs total joke .. Here in my area there are jobs every where.
> Go outside drive a half mile or even walk . You will see all the now hiring posters .
> People make up excuses nobody is hiring. total losers .


I can imagine the job interview...

PERSON: "So can I work from home?"

COMPANY: "We're a restaurant! How could you possibly do that?"

PERSON: "I'll keep looking then."

The interviewee proceeds to go home and brag about their GREAT interview.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I can imagine the job interview...
> 
> PERSON: "So can I work from home?"
> 
> ...


Couple that with schools refusing to re-open in the fall...

"Can my 3 year old follow me around as I wait tables?"

"Sorry, no."

"Thanks anyway."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> All the people here trying to act like they are just nice people meanwhile they belittle others all over this forum. Funny how all that holier than thou stuff goes out the window when people disagree isnt it?


Many people on here disagree with others. Yet many are still cordial and don't call others losers, as you repeatedly do.

Here's some of your quotes. There are more that are very degrading to forum members. I guess you didn't learn in kindergarten how to play nice in the sandbox with other kids.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Many people on here disagree with others. Yet many are still cordial and don't call others losers, as you repeatedly do.
> 
> Here's some of your quotes. There are more that are very degrading to forum members. I guess you didn't learn in kindergarten how to play nice in the sandbox with other kids.
> 
> ...


BunnyK is pretty much a piece of crap with about half as much brains as they have empathy, and they lack any perceivable empathy. I hope they eventually get laid off and lose everything, so they can eat their own foot. There are PLENTY of people 'with a skill' who get laid off when the economy tanks. Especially in a crisis like this, where it's totally arbitrary and not connected to economic viability or business cycles (like recessions usually are). The only things that really make a job recession proof this time around are either if they allow people to work from home, if they are not on the government's list of businesses being shut down or severely restricted, or if they make the same amount regardless of consumer spending. BunnyK thinks it's because they have some special skill. Nope. It's just pure luck this time around. There are much smarter, more skilled people out there that will fail, not because they did anything stupid, but because they just happened to be in something crushed by the COVID crisis. All of the businesses shutting their doors for good because of this are not run by 'losers'. I wouldn't even call BunnyK a troll, because that would denote some amount of intelligence. BunnyK is just a dull moron who can't see out of their own situation and enjoys putting others down when they are hit hard by tragedy or struggle.. probably because they have very few times in their own life that they actually stand out or excell at anything. Imagine how pathetic must be to be so unremarkable that it provides someone such pleasure to revel in that their job has remained the same during a crisis. It's not like that took any special skill or effort. It's just the luck of the draw. Another crisis will get them eventually, and they'll be called a loser... I suppose at that point, they'll have to go down to the homeless shelter and start bullying people there, so they can feel like they are at least above SOMEONE. It really does come across as someone who doesn't often get the opportunity to hold something above other people.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mitt Romney to the rescue!!!

Don't worry guys. Mitt has jumped into the fray, all your problems are solved.

If anyone has the steely nerve required to solve this crisis, it's Mitt. I smell a comeback. (might be a cow pie though.)










https://www.sltrib.com/news/politics/2020/07/30/mitt-romney-proposes/


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Mitt Romney to the rescue!!!
> 
> Don't worry guys. Mitt has jumped into the fray, all your problems are solved.
> 
> ...


I'm no fan of politicians. I think anyone who as spoken, debated or argued with me even once can figure that out... and I didn't support Romney when he ran for President... but... I really do have to say, the guy has been very refreshing in the last while. He has come across as fairly reasonable, non-divisive, and willing to find common ground with every side of the political divide... which is pretty much missing from political discourse in 21st century America. With how far we've come down this destructive rabbit hole, it's weird to look at Romney and think... actually, that guy isn't all that bad. I do think that political parties are what is ruining this country, because you don't get people who can listen to ALL of the people... only 'their people'. I'm not saying Romney is perfect or amazing, but he is at least trying to be a reasonable middle ground. In 2020 America, that's almost like a revolutionary act.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

K-pax said:


> You criticizing about belittling people. Rofl Now that's ironic.


The other day I made a sarcastic comment about a big mac being gross. Then about a cold quarter pounder. Here is what the OP said to me,

"So, how are you doing? &#128580;

Life's too short for BS, especially now. Try to think positively."

I offended the burger and that made me a negative person. I've asked god for forgiveness and he said he'll think about it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> The other day I made a sarcastic comment about a big mac being gross. Then about a cold quarter pounder. Here is what the OP said to me,
> 
> "So, how are you doing? &#128580;
> 
> ...


burgers are people too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

K-pax said:


> burgers are people too.


Sorry big mac &#129314; you look delicious &#129314; look at your big, juicy patty &#129314; I love you &#129326;


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry big mac &#129314; you look delicious &#129314; look at your big, juicy patty &#129314; I love you &#129326;
> View attachment 493249


My only thing is the Big Mac's sauce is too salty. My wife loves those things, but I tend to go with the quarter pounder. Sorry, Big Mac. I'll buy you a Quarter Pounder next time I'm in the neighborhood to make it up to you.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Many people on here disagree with others. Yet many are still cordial and don't call others losers, as you repeatedly do.
> 
> Here's some of your quotes. There are more that are very degrading to forum members. I guess you didn't learn in kindergarten how to play nice in the sandbox with other kids.
> 
> ...


There are people on here with sad lives. This is an outlet for them to make themselves feel larger. They pump up there egos. They apparently don't know most people can see right through them.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Sorry big mac &#129314; you look delicious &#129314; look at your big, juicy patty &#129314; I love you &#129326;
> View attachment 493249


McDonald's pickles have to be the most disgusting tasting food I have ever eaten... &#129326;&#129326;&#129326;

Just even thinking about it... &#129326;&#129326;&#129326;

Anyone here who disagrees with me, is dead to me :roflmao:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> it's Mitt. I smell a comeback


i'd take him over the options we have for this election.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Well folks, here we are two weeks from the scheduled end of the $600 unemployment bonus. As of today, Congress is on vacation and there is nothing in place to continue FPUC funding beyond the last full week of July (the 25th).
> 
> What do you think will happen by August 1st?
> 
> ...


https://apnews.com/6dfdface666ec3d91f45b51e3834c001


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

K-pax said:


> BunnyK is pretty much a piece of crap with about half as much brains as they have empathy, and they lack any perceivable empathy. I hope they eventually get laid off and lose everything, so they can eat their own foot. There are PLENTY of people 'with a skill' who get laid off when the economy tanks. Especially in a crisis like this, where it's totally arbitrary and not connected to economic viability or business cycles (like recessions usually are). The only things that really make a job recession proof this time around are either if they allow people to work from home, if they are not on the government's list of businesses being shut down or severely restricted, or if they make the same amount regardless of consumer spending. BunnyK thinks it's because they have some special skill. Nope. It's just pure luck this time around. There are much smarter, more skilled people out there that will fail, not because they did anything stupid, but because they just happened to be in something crushed by the COVID crisis. All of the businesses shutting their doors for good because of this are not run by 'losers'. I wouldn't even call BunnyK a troll, because that would denote some amount of intelligence. BunnyK is just a dull moron who can't see out of their own situation and enjoys putting others down when they are hit hard by tragedy or struggle.. probably because they have very few times in their own life that they actually stand out or excell at anything. Imagine how pathetic must be to be so unremarkable that it provides someone such pleasure to revel in that their job has remained the same during a crisis. It's not like that took any special skill or effort. It's just the luck of the draw. Another crisis will get them eventually, and they'll be called a loser... I suppose at that point, they'll have to go down to the homeless shelter and start bullying people there, so they can feel like they are at least above SOMEONE. It really does come across as someone who doesn't often get the opportunity to hold something above other people.


I agree with many parts of your reply, but I don't wish ill health or job loss on anyone because then I've stooped to that low level.

Yes, much of it is luck. All anyone can do is the old cliche of prepare for the worst but hope for the best. We're all so inconsequential in this rat race anyway. Disclaimer: Not calling anyone a rat; it's a figure of speech.



Mkang14 said:


> Sorry big mac &#129314; you look delicious &#129314; look at your big, juicy patty &#129314; I love you &#129326;
> View attachment 493249


I'm going to offend many. But that Big Mac still looks disgusting to me. &#129326;



SinTaxERROR said:


> McDonald's pickles have to be the most disgusting tasting food I have ever eaten... &#129326;&#129326;&#129326;
> 
> Just even thinking about it... &#129326;&#129326;&#129326;
> 
> Anyone here who disagrees with me, is dead to me :roflmao:


I haven't had their pickles since I had their burger in the mid 90s. I don't remember them icky, but I'll take your word for it because it's McD's.



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> There are people on here with sad lives. This is an outlet for them to make themselves feel larger. They pump up there egos. They apparently don't know most people can see right through them.


Smart words!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

End of the line, and the winner is [Drum-Roll].........










The wait continues...


----------



## GhostRiderPortHope (Jun 8, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 485780


Was just going to do this


----------

